# Uneven battery level on minnikin v1.5



## kelly22 (30/6/16)

Hi guys uv noticed that my minnikin displays an uneven battery level in my batteries even though my batteries are married and complete charge and discharge cycles together everyday,has anyone else experienced this or is it a firmware issue?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (30/6/16)

kelly22 said:


> Hi guys uv noticed that my minnikin displays an uneven battery level in my batteries even though my batteries are married and complete charge and discharge cycles together everyday,has anyone else experienced this or is it a firmware issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've noticed the same thing on my Cuboid. 
The difference between the levels isn't huge but there definitely is a difference.


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/6/16)

Sometimes the built-in volt meters are not always great but in a series circuit the first battery always gets hit harder and there will always be a difference in levels between the two ( which is why you should always rotate battery positions from one use to the next). How big is the difference?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kelly22 (30/6/16)

One battery is at like 90 oercent n the other is like 40

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/6/16)

kelly22 said:


> One battery is at like 90 oercent n the other is like 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That is strange, those readings are too far apart for a false reading. Could it not be a problematic battery?
Where they paired from the start?


----------



## NaZa05 (30/6/16)

I've noticed a slight difference on the old 120w as well but nothing as big as that @kelly22 mine are usually 0.2-0.3 apart but nothing more than that


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/6/16)

As everyone's already said that seems way too big of a gap. Your best bet for an answer is to place in two batteries that you know are good, if it also shows such a radical difference, then it's the mod. If not maybe the batteries have just reached the end of their lives (if they aren't new) or they're bad. I know that's not exactly helpful, but process of elimination is all I can suggest.


----------



## kelly22 (30/6/16)

Thanks @Feliks Karp

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/16)

Before you can safely say that there is actually a difference you need to measure them first. If you don't have a voltage meter, visit someone that has ( just get one you will forever be using it for various things throughout the house anyways ). If they measure correctly, you can now safely say it is the mod reading it faulty, something I would not be worried about unless the mod sees this as an error and prevents firing, but I don't think they have this level of protection built in normally ( I could be wrong )


----------

